# Transmanche Ferries Cote D Albatre



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's a link to a site which shows the new Transmanche ferry being launched.
So great to see her at last and can't wait for her to start service.
http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/espana/cotedalbatre.htm


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Cote d'Albatre*

It will be a big day for the line - first newbuilding since Senlac (UK) in 1973. Before that you have to go back to Villandry and Valencay (FR, 1965), Lisieux (FR, 1953) and Brighton (UK, 1950). Don't get many new builds here, even our first car ferry, Falaise, was 18 years old by the time she got here!
Let's hope she and her sister ship Seven Sisters usher in a new era for the line.
Andy G (*))


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

According to the nice, friendly man in the Newhaven lifeboat station Cote D'Albatre will be arriving at Newhaven on Tuesday 28th March. Although like all dates, this could well change nearer the time.

I can't wait! It's just a shame that I can't get down there on Tuesday night to see it so I will have to wait until the weekend


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Cote d'Albatre*

I'll put that in the diary and be ready with the camera, then. First *brand new* ship on the N/D service since Senlac (1973). Before that you have to go back to 1965 for Villandry and Valencay in 1965. Then back to the 50's for Brighton(VI) and Lisieux. 

Yes, we get a lot of newbuildings down here! LOL (*)) 

Andy G


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

The cote d' Albatre.on Ais is at this moment off of le Havre.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Found?*

Aha, the thick plottens, as they say!

How did you find out where she was, and is she anchored or on the way here?

There's another thread labelled Newhaven Dieppe, where we've been looking for her. Could you post back there?

Regards
Andy G


----------

